# Question about vendor



## Shadow (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm not sure where to go with this question, so I'm asking here. I need a light meter and all light meters that I can find around are too complicated and expensive (over 200 dollars). I have found this web site http://www.orchid-depot.com/shop/shop_lightmeter1330.htm What can you say about this seller and his reputation?


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Jan 22, 2007)

I have seen him on ebay and I think the prices are better there. That is all I know about this person.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 22, 2007)

yes I bought mine on ebay for $30 + S&H it was a good buy and useful because I use fluorescent lights


----------



## Shadow (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Gene (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi, I have ordered from him twice. His product is of quite good quality for the prices he charges and do the job. Service is excellent.


----------

